# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Granos y Menestras  SEMILLAS SORGO GRANIFERO

## mayana

*Buenas noches, por favor necesito comprar semillas de sorgo granifero, para dos hectareas, urgente!  
De antemano gracias por la respuesta.*Temas similares: Intercambio de semillas semillas de okinawa Como germinar semillas de Aji. CULTIVO DE SORGO GRANIFERO Semillas de Forrajes

----------

